# Ultegra 6600 vs 6700 vs 6800: My experiences



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Several articles and reviews have already been written about this, but sometimes it's worth having a POV from a user, so here's my experience. 

I rode Ultegra 6600 for 8 years. It has a smooth, solid feeling. It shifts great and works great. It does take some time and effort to get everything dialed in, but once its there, it's solid. 

I rode 6700 for 2 years. The right shifter cannot downshift as many gears in a single throw. Also, it's not as smooth as 6600. I would not consider it to be an upgrade. The biggest advantages are a slight increase in aesthetic cleanliness and aerodynamics from the cable routing under the bar tape (although this is a trade off, because shifting isn't as smooth), and it seems a little easier to adjust (thought that could because it was a newer drivetrain, less worn and dirty). 

I installed 6800 a few weeks ago. 6800 is a big step up from 6700. It shifts much more smoothly, and the cables are still under the tape. It has some fiddly parts that can be tricky to install and set up. The front derailleur shifts way more smoothly. This is especially noticeable under effort (hammering up a hill). However, when I compare it to 6600, I feel like the 6600 just has a more "solid" feel. It feels like 6600 has more metal, and it feels like a piece of old-world, quality workmanship. On the other hand, 6800 has 11 speeds, so that gives you more range and/or closer shifts. It also allows you to change your chainrings from standard to compact, because there is only one bolt pattern. 

In summary, 6800 is a big upgrade if you have 6700. You get better shifting and more speeds. 

Upgrade from 6800 to 6600 if you want 11 speeds, if expensive something is worn out or broken, or if you want improved shifting in front.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh well. I just got a new bike with 6700, and it feels pretty awesome compared to my old bike with Sora.


----------



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

jeff400650 said:


> Oh well. I just got a new bike with 6700, and it feels pretty awesome compared to my old bike with Sora.


I have an older 8 speed sora on my commuter and 6700 on my weekend warrior. I actually like the thud that my sora makes shifting on the rear. It was responsive when jamming the thumb shifter. But I had an incident with my rear de railer snapping offing completely on the 6700. Ever since that moment, I've always felt hesitant to shift quickly on the Ultegras.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode 6700 for a short time. I agree this version didn't make the cut. I didn't like he hand position a all. Shifting was not as good as either my 6500 or 6800. I currently have both 6500 & 6800 running on both my bikes. I find pros and cons with both. The 6500 requires more effort to shift especially to make the big chain ring but shifting never requires any trim. Cables last forever. Hand position is good here. The 6800 is smooth has great hoods, breaks etc but does require trimming when shifting and I had a cable snap at the 4000 mile point.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Pretty much the same applies for DA 7800, 7900 and 9000.

I do find the precision and ease of 9000 to be better than my 7800. We shall see if that holds true when the 9000 gets 10's of thousands of miles on it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

TiCoyote said:


> ... The biggest advantages are a slight increase in aesthetic cleanliness and aerodynamics from the cable routing under the bar tape...


You take two smoothly curving cables and replace it a jumble where they exit the tape. Aesthetically, I'm happy with the exposed cables. And I doubt the difference in aerodynamics is even measurable...and might even favor the exposed cables.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I've always liked the shifting on my 6600, and exposed cables never bothered me.
Shifting on my 6700 seems more precise although there is more effort required than 6600.
Haven't had the good fortune of trying 6800 yet.


----------

